# blowing coat



## JonnyRico (Sep 21, 2010)

Just a quick question... 

Kali is blowing her coat and she is scratching A LOT. I brush her everyday. Is the excessice scratching normal, or should I be concerned that it may be another issue?

Thanks guys/gals!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Did it just start with the blowing of the coat? One of mine has just blown her entire undercoat. Mine always scratch during the shedding window, makes sense all that hair coming loose. If she was scratching before that and continues post blowing then it may be something else.


----------



## JonnyRico (Sep 21, 2010)

Yeah, if I can recall, she started the heavy scratching as I noticed all the chunks of fur coming out. I'll keep an eye out to see if she continues it afterward. How long does it usually last? couple weeks?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

This time of year the dogs are changing coat. The shorter days trigger it. I think along with a coat blow the undercoat comes back in so the itchyness is ramped up. Not sure of your heating/AC system but humidity really helps~keep it at about 30% inside if possible.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Yep 2-3 weeks is about right.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

when my dog blows his coat (which seems everyday) he doesn't
do any excessive scratching that i've noticed. i think you should
look further into the situation. maybe your dog needs a bath. did
you change anything in her diet? could it be enviromental? did you
wash her bedding in something different? did you bring something new into the house?


----------

